# Insanity continues, attached garage not per approved plans



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2010)

Now they are out of the prescriptive codes for framing and wall bracing (12' max) with this change without notice.  Was there for a footer inspection in the back.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 5, 2010)

How about a footing under the temporary support post? Portal framing at the Garaged doors? Have fun!


----------



## Mule (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like a two story too......headers undersized???


----------



## TimNY (Dec 22, 2010)

"the code is more what you'd call 'guidelines' than actual rules" --Cap'n Barbosa

In all seriousness, probably not a huge deal.  Will need some design work done, but probably easily fixed.  At least it looks like they take some sort of pride in their work.. appears to be decent.


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

Hard to tell..  but I'd certainly question the top plate for the bearing wall


----------



## Neville (Jan 19, 2011)

I have no idea what would be the solution but i suggest you to do not forfeit and i am sure you will be rewarded soon.I know it is insane to go for the construction in this high prices market as this is due the global crisis that has been in the economy for the past three or four years now.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 19, 2011)

They hired an engineer who started specs on a fix then decided to refer it over to another engineer who provided specs on a method to fix.  It was basically completely reframed from the inside.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 19, 2011)

They hired an engineer who started specs on a fix then decided to refer it over to another engineer who provided specs on a method to fix.  It was basically completely reframed from the inside.


----------

